# Reparacion de Lampara UV Insectronic



## papirrin (Jul 23, 2014)

Hace como año y medio compre un insectronic-200 marca Steren y sin mas dejaron de funcionar la lamparas el trafo de alto voltaje si sirve.

Foto del aparato desarmado:


para las lamparas lleva esta tarjeta:




lo que yo creo que falla es este "cristalito" que no se como se llama:


bueno, como no se que pruebas hacerle recurro a ustedes para solicitares me guien que es lo que debo checar, cabe aclarar que yo pense que eran las lamparas y compre unas nuevas pero sigue sin funcionar.

como no se que mas datos poner si tienen alguna pregunta u opinion es bien recibida.

gracias por su tiempo....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2014)

Comprá 2 balastos electrónicos para tubos fluorescentes , o uno para dos tubos (eso es esa plaqueta) . . . o reciclá dos plaquetas de lámparas ahorradoras de 20 Watts 

Sinó . enchufá el soldador y cambiale los dos transistores más diac , mas alguna resistencia y fusible a ese 







P.D.: El cristalito es el fusible de entrada ¿no? 


 .


----------



## papirrin (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok gracias dosmetros ya mande a ver si hay balastros de 20W de dos lamparas, supongo que si son de mas watts no hay problema ¿verdad?

por otro lado,¿ sabras que es ese cristalito?, por dentro parece como un reed relay pero no veo porque esta ahi. 



Ya supe que es XD, es un fusible... y si funciona.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 23, 2014)

Podés aclarar algo? Los filamentos de la lámparas, están como el dibujo de 2M o están en cortocircuito? Así cambiaría el circuito.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 23, 2014)

> Podés aclarar algo? Los filamentos de la lámparas, están como el dibujo de 2M o están en cortocircuito? Así cambiaría el circuito.



no entendi muy bien la pregunta pero al circuito original no le he cambiado nada, la lampara la pongo en su lugar pero como no dice si tiene un sentido la pongo al azar.


ya probe los transistores y si estan buenos, probados en modo de diodo y con la funcion hfe y su ganancia es correcta deacuerdo a la ficha de datos.

revizando el circuito en lo general es muy parecido al de 2M.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2014)

No puede ser de mas potencia el balastro.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 23, 2014)

*Pues ya funciono XD*

desolde todo para probarlo componente por componente y todo media correctamente, lo unico que no cheque fueron las bobinas.

el problema que sopongo tenia era alguna soldadura defectuosa.

asi que como moraleja de estas cosas chinas es resoldar todo primero 




Muchas gracias...


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 23, 2014)

papirrin, recien veo tu problema,(que bueno que ya quedo) pero queria decirte que cuando vi las fotos le apuntaba a estos contactos....y al fusible...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2014)

Es cómo el de un tubo solo pero con dos transformadores , primarios en serie


----------



## oswaldoaldecua (May 15, 2018)

hola amigos, tengo un problema similar, solo que la lampara prende como unas milésimas de segundo y luego se pone muy tenue, tanto que parece que está apagada. sabrán por que pasa esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

Sin fotos nada podemos decirte.

*[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Alguien que me pueda pasar el diagrama completo porfavor


----------



## Renenoche (Nov 24, 2021)

Buenas noches compañeros colaboradores, papirrin me podrías explicar que tipo de fusible es el "cristalino", al estallar uno de los Capasitores lo daño y no tengo las especificaciones, te agradecería tu colaboración y como en el caso de Emmanuel12 si hubiera manera de conseguir el diagrama del circuito les quedaría muy agradecido.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 25, 2021)

Mira a ver donde está el fusible y sabiendo el consumo muchas vaces se puede estimar su valor.


----------

